# Started up a cooking site!



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

beautifully done!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The shredded beef looks really good.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

THIS is what I've been looking for! I'm just now really starting to cook more and step by steps are SO helpful for people who are inexperienced, just for the piece of mind that it looks like it is supposed to. 

Thank you so much for all the useful information and recipes - I will definately be trying it out myself!


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> THIS is what I've been looking for! I'm just now really starting to cook more and step by steps are SO helpful for people who are inexperienced, just for the piece of mind that it looks like it is supposed to.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the useful information and recipes - I will definately be trying it out myself!


No problem! Post up any questions you might have! also when you start playing around in your own kitchen, please post your own recipes or recipes that you've tried. The idea is have people reply correcting anything you might have done wrong and telling you why it is it's wrong. =) or replying to tell you that your dish rocks!

=)

The site is coming along slowly but surly.

Thanks for the positive replies.

Jeff


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

In the resturaunt review section, I assume NJ and NY are mid-atlantic and not northeast? It does not mention either state.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

MikeNas102 said:


> In the resturaunt review section, I assume NJ and NY are mid-atlantic and not northeast? It does not mention either state.


My bad =) fixed!


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Quick note: The link you provide as an example of a resturaunt review is not working. I don't know if it is my computer or not.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

MikeNas102 said:


> Quick note: The link you provide as an example of a resturaunt review is not working. I don't know if it is my computer or not.


Thanks, the domain was still aimed at my old address.

http://www.handsonkitchen.com/forum/index.php?topic=26.new#new

is what you were looking for.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Korean style beef =)

http://www.handsonkitchen.com/forum/index.php?topic=140.0

MMMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Haha, awesome. I might have to take pictures of a few things I cook and post them up! =)


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey has anyone post any how to cook fish threads??? OOOPPPPSSSS!!!!  


I really want to check the site out sounds... I'm getting hungry!!!

Ed


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

aquaphish said:


> Hey has anyone post any how to cook fish threads??? OOOPPPPSSSS!!!!
> 
> 
> I really want to check the site out sounds... I'm getting hungry!!!
> ...


http://www.handsonkitchen.com/forum/index.php?topic=147

Since you asked for it =)


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

I've updated the forum software, added a user gallery, and redid the layout.
Site now looks just like this one! =)

Super Simple Mascarpone Dessert - Hands on Kitchen

Now Im just trying to figure out what's for dinner. =)


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Site looks great! i'm sure i'll be signing up shortly and contributing some of my seafood tips!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

ok i'm joining i do like to cook


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I think I might join also, I have a few recipes that I've come up with that I might share...I LOVE to cook.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guys =) 

a spinoff of horses post. Pizza!!!!! - Hands on Kitchen pizza and...

Lamb Chops - Hands on Kitchen

lamb chops. =)

I really need to work on some more fish dishes just for you guys. =)


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

really nice site


----------



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

I like your layout for the frontpage. You do it yourself? Actually for my senior project I was going to so something similar that added a recipe with photo database. I decided to make a crappy animation instead. I kinda regret that.

i will definately be joining your forum! I hope I can contribute some good ideas.
I do get a long load time, though.


----------

